# Can someone tell me what kind of grass I have?



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

My house is new construction built in 2015.

I just started getting into lawn care this year. I've never seeded, overseeded, or did anything to the lawn except water, fertilize, and weed kill.

This year will be my first time overseeding. I dethatched last week and will be aerating in the next week or two.

I bought some new midnight Kentucky blue grass to seed with in a few weeks but I'm not sure what kind of grass I currently have.

I hope this picture helps. This is a part of my existing lawn. I thought it was Kentucky blue grass that's why I bought more of it but do you know what it is or what it looks like?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, whatever it is it looks pretty good 

Someone might have the eyes to make the Id, but I think that you will get better information if you pluck a couple of blades (perhaps from different areas) and take some close-up shots of all parts of the plant.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

social port said:


> Well, whatever it is it looks pretty good
> 
> Someone might have the eyes to make the Id, but I think that you will get better information if you pluck a couple of blades (perhaps from different areas) and take some close-up shots of all parts of the plant.


Thanks forthe reply. I'll make sure to take those close up pics of a few plucks tomorrow morning. It's almost 9:30 pm right now and I'm not going outside. Never would I have ever thought years ago that I'd be on a lawn forum late at night talking grass - but I like it


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

S7108384 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Well, whatever it is it looks pretty good
> ...


Believe me, I understand :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

Can I ask why you are overseeding? This area certainly doesn't need it so I assume you have others that do.

Like SP said, closer pics would be great when you get the chance.

Also, where in midwest?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

If your entire lawn looks like that then I wouldn't overseed especially with KBG because I don't know how you will get it to germinate and grow with the current density of your lawn and the slow germination rate of KBG. Plus, your lawn probably already has bluegrass in it by the looks of it so I would go with nitrogen and feed it to get the current bluegrass to spread.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> Can I ask why you are overseeding? This area certainly doesn't need it so I assume you have others that do.
> 
> Like SP said, closer pics would be great when you get the chance.
> 
> Also, where in midwest?


So I'm new to this whole process and I thought overseeding was something you do at least once a year to maintain a healthy lawn? I had no idea it would be bad to overseed if my lawn looked like that.

I just bought 15 lbs of midnight Kentucky blue grass. Should I only overseed the thinner areas and bare spots? Most of my lawn looks like this. I'm in the south side of Chicago suburbs.

Here are a few more pics of my entire lawn. I'll have the close up pics within an hour.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If that's how it looks right now, then save the seeds, time and effort of an overseed. It looks great. Just feed it.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> If your entire lawn looks like that then I wouldn't overseed especially with KBG because I don't know how you will get it to germinate and grow with the current density of your lawn and the slow germination rate of KBG. Plus, your lawn probably already has bluegrass in it by the looks of it so I would go with nitrogen and feed it to get the current bluegrass to spread.


Damn, I wish I hadn't bought so much seed then. Do I just seed the thinning areas by hand? I have a few bare spots not many.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> If that's how it looks right now, then save the seeds, time and effort of an overseed. It looks great. Just feed it.


Can the seeds I bought expire if I don't use them?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, you could do that, but you might then have different color lawn spots if the midnight doesnt match your current. 15lb is a lot of kbg. In a renovation (bare soil) it goes down at 2lb/ksqft.

Seeds dont really expire if kept at proper conditions (dry and ~70F).


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> Yes, you could do that, but you might then have different color lawn spots if the midnight doesnt match your current. 15lb is a lot of kbg. In a renovation (bare soil) it goes down at 2lb/ksqft.
> 
> Seeds dont really expire if kept at proper conditions (dry and ~70F).


Well I guess this purchase was a learning experience. What if I overseed lightly with this midnight all over the entire lawn after I aerate?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Here's a close up of the grass blades. I just took this photo outside with my phone hopefully you can tell me what type of grass I have:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Here's another angle/closeup:


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

S7108384 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you could do that, but you might then have different color lawn spots if the midnight doesnt match your current. 15lb is a lot of kbg. In a renovation (bare soil) it goes down at 2lb/ksqft.
> ...


Germination can be anywhere from 7-28 days on that seed. This means the soil needs to be moist on the top layer 24/7 for up to 4 weeks. Once it germinates it will stay around an inch for another few weeks (sprout n pout) which will leave it very vulnerable. Meanwhile your existing turf will likely be growing like crazy and the new sprouts will be mowed over multiple times, crowded out, trampled, etc.

KBG spreads through underground roots called Rhizomes. Your KBG will fill in those thin and bare spots with enough water and Nitrogen.

There is no need to overseed this lawn unless we confirm there's just barely any KBG in it (which would be rather shocking).

As for the seed, your best bet is to keep 5 lbs of it for future use and try and sell the rest to forum members.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Wow thanks for all that info. Had no idea. And I just bought the seeds off amazon so I can initiate a return and send only the 10 lbs and keep the 5.

Now that I think about it I've noticed the smaller bare spots fill up and disappear from the lawn since earlier this year.

I do have one corner of an area of the lawn where it's completely empty surrounded by healthy grass. It's like a 2' x 3' empty space like a triangle shape. Can I throw down seeds there? I can take a picture in a few and show you what that part looks like.


----------



## b0nk3rs (Aug 21, 2017)

S7108384 said:


> b0nk3rs said:
> 
> 
> > S7108384 said:
> ...


Can you also share an image of the seed tag/label? Grass seed typically has a wide range of quality and should be detailed on that label.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

From the closeup pictures, you have mostly KBG (the smooth bldes with the boat/canoe shaped ends), with a couple blades that look like they could be Rye (the blades with more pronounced veins).


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

S7108384 said:


> I do have one corner of an area of the lawn where it's completely empty surrounded by healthy grass. It's like a 2' x 3' empty space like a triangle shape. Can I throw down seeds there? I can take a picture in a few and show you what that part looks like.


Screwdriver test? Wonder if there is something under there.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> Can you also share an image of the seed tag/label? Grass seed typically has a wide range of quality and should be detailed on that label.


I will take a picture of the tag/label as soon as it comes in. It should be arriving next week according to the tracking number. This is the product I purchased by SeedRanch:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> From the closeup pictures, you have mostly KBG (the smooth bldes with the boat/canoe shaped ends), with a couple blades that look like they could be Rye (the blades with more pronounced veins).


Cool, good to know. Thanks so much


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> > I do have one corner of an area of the lawn where it's completely empty surrounded by healthy grass. It's like a 2' x 3' empty space like a triangle shape. Can I throw down seeds there? I can take a picture in a few and show you what that part looks like.
> ...


I just did the screwdriver test and it went in multiple spots smoothly like all soil. No debris or anything in the way. Here's a picture of the corner. What could be the problem? And I can reseed this area with the midnight *** I just bought right?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Is there excessive foot traffic cutting across that corner?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> Is there excessive foot traffic cutting across that corner?


Not really, but it is the end of the easement where people cross the street. But again it's very low traffic


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

b0nk3rs said:


> S7108384 said:
> 
> 
> > b0nk3rs said:
> ...


Here it is @b0nk3rs she just came in today!! I'm excited to throw'er down this week


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Have fun! Rake it out a bit, and go easy on the seed. A handful should cover that whole area.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Green said:


> Have fun! Rake it out a bit, and go easy on the seed. A handful should cover that whole area.


cant wait man first time!


----------

